# Rules on camping



## clint18robin (Feb 17, 2014)

Is there a site or somewhere I can go to see the rules and regs on camping near Robertson Island or Ft Pickens?
My wife and I have been wanting to pack the boat and spend the night somewhere but I dont want to break any laws in the process...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

clint18robin said:


> Is there a site or somewhere I can go to see the rules and regs on camping near Robertson Island or Ft Pickens?
> My wife and I have been wanting to pack the boat and spend the night somewhere but I dont want to break any laws in the process...
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Robertson Island, is just that, an Island, no rules.

Fort Pickens is a National Park, with lots of rules to camp there.

However, if you meant Fort McRae, it is also a National Park, part of Johnson Beach, but the only rules that I have seen over the many years, is NO Dogs, NO Glass.

And of course leave only foot prints.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Here ya go..............
http://www.nps.gov/guis/planyourvisit/camping-on-the-islands.htm

Primitive camping on the Johnson Beach peninsula out to Fort McRee.
Free but DO NOT bring glass containers, dogs or pallets for fires.
Bring your own firewood cause it is all pick over pretty good.
The Park Nazi's do regular patrols out there looking to write tickets.

You can do the same on Robinson Island. And you likely will not have to abide by the above rules. As the Park Nazi's can't get their atv's over there. But no guarantee that the Park Nazi's or other LEO's won't pay you a visit via boat.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Fort Pickens and Fort Mcree are both FEDERAL Parks. Grand Lagoon is STATE...if that matters!! lol


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

National Park
And I have seen the Park Nazi's on Robinson Island in the past via boat.
But very very rarely.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I was told no fires on Robinson or bird island, you can build them but they will make you put them out. And yes they patrol them regularly


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

This is just random beach camping advice, but if you've never slept on the beach the sand is a lot harder than you'd think after a couple hours. Its nice to sleep on the beach for an hour or two during the day, it becomes pretty hard when you spend a couple days camping on sand. I'd bring something to sleep on if you're going to sleep in your boat.


----------



## clint18robin (Feb 17, 2014)

We are thinking about bringing our blow up mattress to put inside the tent. I have a little propane grill so we may not even worry with a fire...
Too much trouble to clean-up, etc for one night.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a double queen size air mattress. It is a must have.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Call the Police Department for the City of Orange Beach. I was told they have jurisdiction over Robinson Island, and I heard that they do not allow any dogs on the island.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Call the Police Department for the City of Orange Beach. I was told they have jurisdiction over Robinson Island, and I heard that they do not allow any dogs on the island.




I used to take my Overgrown Chocolate Lab to Robinson's Island all the time, he fit right in and everybody else seemed to love him. Actually he learned to go out into the water to Poop there...........that was another sight to see.


----------



## clint18robin (Feb 17, 2014)

We took our Australian Shepherds to Robinson island in OB a few weeks ago and they made us put them back in the boat. They stay right beside us and only venture off if we throw a frisbee. The marine police said that they were trying to protect the bird sanctuary on the north side of the island and dont allow dogs anymore.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Garbo the feds will be knocking on your door. Your dog has just contaminated the entire Alabama state and Florida panhandle. Dont worry I saw you scoop it up in a dip net and dispose of it. ShameonU😡


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

sealark said:


> Garbo the feds will be knocking on your door. Your dog has just contaminated the entire Alabama state and Florida panhandle. Dont worry I saw you scoop it up in a dip net and dispose of it. ShameonU😡




He was wearing one of my sponsors Wonderful Products The DoggyDiaper.

#DoggyDiaper


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I think there are two different Robinson Islands referenced here in this thread. 

The OP is talking about the one by Fort McRae, also known as Dog Island, Sand Island, Admirals Island.

There is also one by the Perdido Pass in Orange Beach that only has the one name.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Actually............
I have a 1954 Escambia map that labels the spot as Robertson Island.

I suspect that it was a peninsula from the Navy base and may have been made into an island by a new straightening cut for the intracoastal in the early 1930's. 

It also comes up as Robertson Island when you google it.


----------

